# Stream von Luci mit euch!



## Luciferas (4. April 2014)

Hey ich würde mich freuen euch in meinen stream begrüßen zudrüfen und mit euch die hölle zurocken!

http://www.twitch.tv/luciferas1988

[twitch]luciferas1988[/twitch]

Euer Luci


----------



## Patiekrice (4. April 2014)

Ohne Cam? BORING!


----------



## Eyora (9. April 2014)

Was ist denn an einer Cam so aufregend? Eine unterhaltsame Stream-Sendung ist mir deutlich lieber, als das ich die Leute noch vor dem Monitor hängen sehe. Für solch ein Bild müste ich mir nur einen Spiegel neben den Monitor stellen.

Eine Sendung mit Konzept und geplanten Events fände ich mal interessant.


----------



## Wynn (9. April 2014)

Du siehst mit einer Facecam die Emotionen der Person wie sie auf das Spiel reagiert + Katzen wenn der Twitch Besitzer eine hat


----------



## myadictivo (9. April 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Katzen Möppse wenn der Twitch Besitzer eine welche hat



fixed


----------



## Wynn (9. April 2014)

also ich schau twitch streams nicht wegen der chestcam ^^ sondern wegen den inhalt und den leuten


----------



## myadictivo (9. April 2014)

naja, ich guck keine streams. allerdings hab ich auch ne zeitlang gestreamt und trotz katzen keine views ^^  fehlt halt der tittenbonus


----------



## Patiekrice (12. April 2014)

Oh, ich wusste gar nicht dass ich mit meinem super kon­s­t­ruk­tiven Beitrag hier eine Mini-Diskussion ausgelöst habe. Aber okay! Dann spiele ich mal mit. 



Eyora schrieb:


> Eine Sendung mit Konzept und geplanten Events fände ich mal interessant.



Nicht jeder hat die Zeit dafür, sich in seiner Freizeit dann noch ein Konzept und Events für seinen Stream auszudenken. Klar, wenn man vom Streamen lebt, dann würde ich das auch von der Person erwarten. Wenn man jedoch 2-3x die Woche abends für ein paar Stunden nur einbisschen am daddeln ist, dann finde ich nicht dass man dann noch sowas in seinen Stream einbauen "muss". Ich habe zB keinen Nerv mich nach meinem Job dann Abends noch hinzusetzen und noch an Konzepten für meinen Stream zu basteln. Ist halt immer eine Frage, wie viel Freizeit der Streamer hat bzw wie viel Zeit dann noch aufbringen kann/will für seinen Stream. Ich bin ehrlich - ich mache bei mir einfach die Software an, gebe keinen F!ck drauf, was ich anhabe oder wie müde ich gerade aussehe und wer mich so sehen will, kann das gerne machen, aber ich richte mich jetzt für keinen her oder plane irgendwelche Events. Ich streame just for fun und wer sich dabei unterhalten fühlt - nice... wer "mehr will", der soll es erstmal selbst besser machen  
Aber um die ursprüngliche Aussage zurück zu kommen; ich finde es mit Cam einfach interessanter. Einfach nur die Hände einer Person zu sehen oder nur die Stimme zu hören, finde ich zu unpersönlich und dafür brauche ich mir keinen Stream anschauen. Meistens schaut man Streams weil man entweder unterhalten werden will oder weil man "dem playz" so nice findet ... und beim zweiteren schaut man einfach von "Pro-Gamern" die Streams und haben halt in 95% der Fälle einfach eine Webcam, weil es einfach zur Vermarktung dazu gehört. Könnte jetzt noch weiter ausholen und drauf eingehen, aber ich bin erst seit ein paar Minuten wach.  




myadictivo schrieb:


> naja, ich guck keine streams. allerdings hab ich auch ne zeitlang gestreamt und trotz katzen keine views ^^  fehlt halt der tittenbonus



Klar, wenn man seine Glocken mit ins Bild einbringt, steigen die Viewerzahlen in kurzer Zeit natürlich erheblich .. aber will man solche Zuschauer? Ich weiss nicht. Ich nicht. Klar, kann es mal sein dass ich im Sommer oder so ein Oberteil trage, das etwas weniger Stoff hat, aber so gewisse andere Streamerinnen will ich mich gar nicht präsentieren. Da laber ich lieber einfach Bullshit, spiele gute Musik und noobe einbisschen in Game rum. Aber um jetzt mal konkret auf deine Aussage einzugehen; Die ist halt Bullshit. Die ganze männlichen Spieler mit mehreren tausend Followern, zeigen auch nicht ihre Titten. Sondern sind meistens einfach super nett, unterhalten sich mit ihren Viewern und sind dabei halt meistens auch noch ziemlich gut in dem Spiel, das sie spielen. Ich habe auch nur 17 Fans jetzt in den drei Wochen in denen ich meinen Stream habe.. aber ich streame auch maximal 1-2x die Woche. Mir ist es aber auch vollkommen egal, ob mir 3 oder 300 Leute zuschauen .. Lieber 3 Leute die sich an dem was ich da labere, wie ich rumnoobe oder an meiner Musik erfreuen, statt 300 Leute die mir nur auf die Titten glotzen. Aber ja, schade dass du keine Titten hast. Was aber immerhin gestern in meinem Stream "passiert" ist - ich habe über 1k Klicks erreicht. (: Klar, freut mich sowas und auch jeder neue Follower freut mich, aber darauf kommt es für mich nicht an. Ich habe einfach Bock zu zocken und dabei vielleicht eine handvoll Leute zu unterhalten. Wie oben erwähnt; ich gehe meist nach einem ~10h Arbeits-Tag erst in den Stream online, sehe aus wie 3Tagewach und zeige dann frecher Weise noch nicht mal meine Boobies.  Aber siehe Luci (Threadersteller; Sorry übrigens dass hier jetzt so Diskussion ist und so - aber hey, dadurch wird dein Thread gepusht! :>), der hat auch über 100 Fans und zeigt vermutlich keine Titten. Also ist die Aussage doch total beknackt. Okay, ich hoffe einfach dass du deine Aussage nicht ganz ernst gemeint hast, aber ganz unüberlegt hast du es sicherlich auch nicht geschrieben. Trotzdem Bullshit. 
+ Meine Katzen sind einfach wunderschön und deine sehen vielleicht nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Wynn (12. April 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> naja, ich guck keine streams. allerdings hab ich auch ne zeitlang gestreamt und trotz katzen keine views ^^  fehlt halt der tittenbonus



Auch Männer können Brüste entwickeln myaditicvo du musst nur täglich 3000 kalorien essen dann kannste in einem Monat schon einen Bh kaufen XD


----------

